

Why global banking doesnt exist - pfiasco
http://www.deposits.org/

======
pfiasco
All these markets and you cant really access any of these product at all. I
understand regulations exist to protect consumers but in a globalized world
their should be a way to access lending and deposits/savings products from
another country - AKA a safe country such as Canada or Sweden?

~~~
maxerickson
If I understand correctly what you are getting at, the bigger issue (vs
regulations) is that for small amounts of money, the benefit of moving it into
a different currency ends up being overshadowed by the transaction and
conversion costs.

(some of those costs might be due to low participation and pricing power, but
there isn't anyone outside of, say, Brazil, that wants to buy and sell many
small lots of the Real at minimal exchange rates, it really is a service to
make those transactions)

~~~
pfiasco
Sure but here is something interest looking at USD, why does HSBC offer 0.01%
for its US 1yr cd accounts and in Indonesia 1.4% for a USD 1 year CDc. ->>
[http://usd.deposits.org/banks/](http://usd.deposits.org/banks/)

